

iPhone 6's “Focus Pixels” Are Already Used in Galaxy S5 - sytelus
http://www.dailytech.com/iPhone+6s+Focus+Pixels+Are+Already+Used+in+Galaxy+S5/article36587.htm

======
sytelus
Summary:

* iPhone 6 camera sensor has same pixel width as iPhone 5, i.e., 1.5um.

* Sony produces iPhone camera sensor and also sells it as Exmor brand

* Most other phones has larger diagonal size sensor than iPhone, which is 1/3". This is actually diagonally smaller than most compact cameras which typically have 1/2.3". But the advantage for iPhone is that it's 16:9 so that translates to more area. Also with only 8MP those are much bigger pixels.

* So called focus pixels are 3 year old tech and was introduced 6 months before iPhone 6 in Galaxy S5.

